# Stihl MS241C-M vs Husqvarna 543XP



## Cope1024 (May 25, 2015)

I am going to sell my Stihl 025 and MS390 and was planning to buy the MS241C-M. Does anyone have first hand knowledge of both the MS241C-M and Husky 543XP? Specs are pretty close on both.


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2015)

The Husky is really a rebadged Redmax. Don't expect a traditional XP saw. I'd go for the MS241C.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 25, 2015)

Thanks, I didn't know it was a Redmax, but I already was leaning toward the MS241.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 25, 2015)

I'd go with neither if you plan on replacing both. I would rather get something like the 261.

7


----------



## Cope1024 (May 25, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> I'd go with neither if you plan on replacing both. I would rather get something like the 261.
> 
> 7



Should have mentioned that I already have an MS362C, and the new saw would be it's smaller brother, and Post is too old to edit.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 25, 2015)

Further I see nothing wrong with Zenoah / Red Max. It is true that it isn't typical Husqvarna character, but I still have never heard of any defects here or in european forums. So I truely doubt you could go truely wrong with either. And if I understand correctly from mweba the japanese saw needs quite some time to run in. 

7


----------



## 7sleeper (May 25, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Should have mentioned that I already have an MS362C, and the new saw would be it's smaller brother.


Ok that makes it clearer!

7


----------



## HuskStihl (May 25, 2015)

241. If u'r gonna overpay for a saw, it should at least say Stihl.


----------



## maulhead (May 25, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Should have mentioned that I already have an MS362C, and the new saw would be it's smaller brother, and Post is too old to edit.



241 & 362 make a nice combo...


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 25, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> The Husky is really a rebadged Redmax. Don't expect a traditional XP saw. I'd go for the MS241C.



I don't want to pick you up on this Brad but in the interest of balance and fairness, have you first hand experience with the 543 in ownership type use? 

I have. It's a fine saw to use and maintain and IMHO is deserving of its place in the XP lineup. The more I use mine the more I like it, and it's not like I don't have a choice of a 242 if I wasn't happy with it. All the criticisms or shortcomings people keep restating on AS are understandably from the perspective of saw-**** fans, not Joe Average owners and users. I'm the latter in this case. It's a good saw, well made and does exactly what it says on the tin.

That said, I'd take a 550 over a 543 any day for a 'one saw plan' if that's what the OP is going for and it was in reach of his budget.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 25, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> I don't want to pick you up on this Brad but in the interest of balance and fairness, have you first hand experience with the 543 in ownership type use?
> 
> I have. It's a fine saw to use and maintain and IMHO is deserving of its place in the XP lineup. The more I use mine the more I like it, and it's not like I don't have a choice of a 242 if I wasn't happy with it. All the criticisms or shortcomings people keep restating on AS are understandably from the perspective of saw-**** fans, not Joe Average owners and users. I'm the latter in this case. It's a good saw, well made and does exactly what it says on the tin.
> 
> That said, I'd take a 550 over a 543 any day for a 'one saw plan' if that's what the OP is going for and it was in reach of his budget.



Thanks. I forgot to mention in my original post that I also have an MS362C, so the new saw would be part of the duo. When I bought the MS362, I planned to sell the MS290 and keep the 025, but I decided to sell both and upgrade my smaller saw.


----------



## blsnelling (May 25, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> I don't want to pick you up on this Brad but in the interest of balance and fairness, have you first hand experience with the 543 in ownership type use?
> 
> I have. It's a fine saw to use and maintain and IMHO is deserving of its place in the XP lineup. The more I use mine the more I like it, and it's not like I don't have a choice of a 242 if I wasn't happy with it. All the criticisms or shortcomings people keep restating on AS are understandably from the perspective of saw-**** fans, not Joe Average owners and users. I'm the latter in this case. It's a good saw, well made and does exactly what it says on the tin.
> 
> That said, I'd take a 550 over a 543 any day for a 'one saw plan' if that's what the OP is going for and it was in reach of his budget.


I agree, it's a good saw. But it's not a Husky XP.


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 25, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I agree, it's a good saw. But it's not a Husky XP.



Fair enough. It's not a purebred Husqvarna, but it's a fine saw for the mongrel it is.


----------



## bryanr2 (May 25, 2015)

should be able to get a Husq 545 for less than the cost of a 543. More power, and only 1/2 a pound heavier.


----------



## CR888 (May 25, 2015)

How often does one see a 241cm for sale used? Not often. The market knows a good product. l run many brands and try to pick the good models any brand has to offer. The 241cm has been out for quite some time with next to nill complaints for any reason. It has everything you get with a big pro saw in a small package with all latest saw tech. l think many would rate the 241cm 'best in class' for the 40cc catagory. There is other good options from dolmar, husky ect that are good value and cheaper......but not better.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (May 25, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Should have mentioned that I already have an MS362C, and the new saw would be it's smaller brother, and Post is too old to edit.



A 40/60 combo is very practical and useful..get the 241


----------



## Grey (May 25, 2015)

MS200T? MS201TCM if you must have a new one. Just saying.


----------



## woodhaven (May 25, 2015)

I was just logging on to search for a thread about these two saws and there it was! I am thinking about getting the 241 but am open to looking at the 543 first. Didn't know it wasn't a true husky though. The 241 is on sale right now too so it probably won't be a fair comparison.


----------



## dws_az (May 25, 2015)

I have a 241 and I'm very happy with it. Would I buy it again - absolutely !

Also, it pairs up very well my with MS 362.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 25, 2015)

I'd likely go with the 241 before the 543. With that said I sure like my little Dolmar 421.


----------



## pro94lt (May 25, 2015)

I don't think anyone has actually worked them both...


----------



## Big_Wood (May 26, 2015)

ArcticOverland said:


> Fair enough. It's not a purebred Husqvarna, but it's a fine saw for the mongrel it is.



i'm a pure bred husky guy and i would choose the stihl LOL i will admit that i have never ran a 543 but i really don't like paying top dollar for a saw that screams earthquake in all aspects of handling and appearance LOL i figure, if i wanted a saw that handles like an earthquake i'll just buy an earthquake. not that earthquakes handle bad. they just feel cheap. i have picked one up at the dealer many times cause it has a certain annoyance to me. really wish husky made the 543 a scaled down version of the 550 with AT.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 26, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'd likely go with the 241 before the 543. With that said I sure like my little Dolmar 421.
> 
> View attachment 427012


That alone is by far the best buy out there!!! Loose the cat and the weight difference is minor.


westcoaster90 said:


> i'm a pure bred husky guy and i would choose the stihl LOL* i will admit that i have never ran a 543* but i really don't like paying top dollar for a saw that screams earthquake in all aspects of handling and appearance LOL i figure, if i wanted a saw that handles like an earthquake i'll just buy an earthquake. not that earthquakes handle bad. they just feel cheap. i have picked one up at the dealer many times cause it has a certain annoyance to me. really wish husky made the 543 a scaled down version of the 550 with AT.


That alone is the main problem I see here. A bunch of freaks repeating what someone else before them stated with out any longer first hand experience. For me an actual highly experienced user like "mweba" stating his like for the saw has far more impact.

I donot have a 543, but I have some japanese saws (also a few from Zenoah = Red Max) and like them alot! Many comments come around by people critisising "it doesn't feel like A or B", simply because that is all they know. Well got some news for you it isn't A or B! But it runs real mean and can hold it's own compared to any other brand, irrespective of "feel". And that is the moment I often really enjoy, seeing how people beginn to comprehend that a lot in their world is prejudice and that the world out there might truely have something else to offer.

And we are seeing other examples for example like Dolmar, quite unkonwn, but for many who give the brand a chance don't want to be without one anymore!

7


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 26, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> That alone is by far the best buy out there!!! Loose the cat and the weight difference is minor.
> 
> That alone is the main problem I see here. A bunch of freaks repeating what someone else before them stated with out any longer first hand experience. For me an actual highly experienced user like "mweba" stating his like for the saw has far more impact.
> 
> ...



Well said! We're all guilty of having biased from time to time.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2015)

bryanr2 said:


> should be able to get a Husq 545 for less than the cost of a 543. More power, and only 1/2 a pound heavier.



Well, then the way is short to the 550xp, which is what makes most sense in the first place. 

My thoughts is that the power loss with the current breed of 42/43cc saws just is too large for just a small "loss" of weight. Any loss of bulk is questionable at best, and may only be present with the Husky at all? The inboard clutch of the Stihl and Dolmar, doesn't make sense either, for well known reasons.

If the point is to save money, the Dolmar is the only one that is enough cheaper (in the US) to make any real differense, likely not on all markets?


----------



## 7sleeper (May 26, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Well, then the way is short to the 550xp, which is what makes most sense in the first place.
> 
> My thoughts is that the power loss with the current breed of 42/43cc saws just is too large for just a small "loss" of weight. Any loss of bulk is questionable at best, and may only be present with the Husky at all? The inboard clutch of the Stihl and Dolmar, doesn't make sense either, for well known reasons.
> 
> If the point is to save money, the Dolmar is the only one that is enough cheaper (in the US) to make any real differense, likely not on all markets?


Well the Dolmar is a LOT cheaper in the german speaking european contries that I know. And there is a reason why the 421 belongs to the all time favorit saw in german speaking forums. 

And if anyone wants weight loss in the 40cc class, I am sorry but you have to look for japanese saws. The husqvarna 543(= Zenoah , Shindaiwa 452, etc. all weigh less than what Stihl has to offer and even less than the famed 242xp. 
For me I prefer my Hitachi CS40ek = Tanaka ECV 3801, although the bigger brother (Tanaka ECV 4501 regl. specs 42.9ccm/2.72hp/14500rpm/4kg!) would be a better contender!

7


----------



## Chris-PA (May 26, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i'm a pure bred husky guy and i would choose the stihl LOL i will admit that i have never ran a 543 but i really don't like paying top dollar for a saw that screams earthquake in all aspects of handling and appearance LOL i figure, if i wanted a saw that handles like an earthquake i'll just buy an earthquake. not that earthquakes handle bad. they just feel cheap. i have picked one up at the dealer many times cause it has a certain annoyance to me. really wish husky made the 543 a scaled down version of the 550 with AT.


The Earthquakes are copies of various RedMax saws. More than likely the one you picked up was a copy of a G3800, which is the same chassis as the GZ400/4000/4500. I've read many here say these saws feel cheap, but what I think they feel is a lack of weight as they are very light. The chassis are quite strong, even the Earthquake clones, and the engines are beautifully made. I don't really get the "it's not a real XP" comments, as Husqvarna has nothing on Zenoah when it comes to engine design. 

The biggest disappointment in the 543 is that it's not AT. It also gained some weight over the GZ4500 in an effort to make it more "XP" like, to no real advantage at all. They'd have been much better off putting AT on a GZ4500 - Husky never made a small saw as good.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2015)

@Chris-PA; I don't agree with everything you said, but you are right that the biggest disappointlent was the lack of AV. However, there is more, enough for me to feel that it isn't a real Husky xp.

As I see it, the real assets with Zenoah was the "strato" patents they owned, and an ability to make reasonably priced and still decent smaller saws - definately not to design really well performing engines.

The power output for the 4500 is lower than for the 4300/543xp, by about .2 kW/.3 hp.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

Weight loss and cost are not my priority. Dolmar looks good, but I won't drive 30-40 miles to buy/service one. I was leaning toward the Stihl all along, and I'm sure that's what I'll wind up with.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (May 26, 2015)

If the saw is to compliment a 362 and the only reason for it is delimbing and lighter weight, I'd skip both the 241 and the 543xp. Both are just silly expensive for what they are. The 241 is almost a 346xp/550xp weight wise, with less power and $550 by the time you add in taxes and an extra loop. The 543xp is a killer powerplant with an identity crisis. They improved the air filtering and chain brake handle from the typical Redmax, but they also added $200 to the price while keeping the fuel/oil caps with the flimsy gaskets that I really dislike compared to Stihl and Husky.

For the money, I'd just grab a Redmax GZ4000 or 4500 and muff mod it. They are about $300-325 and run strong despite the mediocre oil/fuel caps and single hinged chain brake. For the $200 saved you are almost to the purchase of a nice chain grinder or a whole lot of chains and mix.

If you are really just adding a saw for the sake of adding a saw, the 241 would be my choice as it has Mtronic when the husky does not.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 26, 2015)

My 543 has been reliable. The handles feel great. The recoil should have been slimmer it would have made the saw smaller overall. The air filter is cheap and the power doesn't come on until about the 10th tank of fuel. My biggest gripe about the saw are the plastic colors don't match and the price. Oh and its no 242xp.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

Trailtrimmer said:


> If the saw is to compliment a 362 and the only reason for it is delimbing and lighter weight, I'd skip both the 241 and the 543xp. Both are just silly expensive for what they are. The 241 is almost a 346xp/550xp weight wise, with less power and $550 by the time you add in taxes and an extra loop. The 543xp is a killer powerplant with an identity crisis. They improved the air filtering and chain brake handle from the typical Redmax, but they also added $200 to the price while keeping the fuel/oil caps with the flimsy gaskets that I really dislike compared to Stihl and Husky.
> 
> For the money, I'd just grab a Redmax GZ4000 or 4500 and muff mod it. They are about $300-325 and run strong despite the mediocre oil/fuel caps and single hinged chain brake. For the $200 saved you are almost to the purchase of a nice chain grinder or a whole lot of chains and mix.
> 
> If you are really just adding a saw for the sake of adding a saw, the 241 would be my choice as it has Mtronic when the husky does not.


I need a smaller saw than the MS362C for light work, and want to stay with Stihl. To me the MS241C makes the most sense, but I'll keep my 025 if it doesn't sell on eBay.


----------



## CR888 (May 26, 2015)

40cc saws of today are pretty amazing how much work you can get done on a single tank. While the 550xp may be similar wieght to the 241 it chews juices a lot faster. l have both and they are both good saws IMO. Husky really got throttle responce nailed with the 550AT.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 26, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> definately not to design really well performing engines


 Here you are just showing your Scandinavian bias, as Zenoah has long been known precisely for really good performing engines. 



SawTroll said:


> The power output for the 4500 is lower than for the 4300/543xp, by about .2 kW/.3 hp.


On paper perhaps, but power doesn't come from magic and the engine design is clearly derivative from the GZ4500 - a minor reduction of displacement, a jog in the exhaust port which probably doesn't hurt or help, and that offset crank. I'd bet a good beer the only power increase is due to a less restrictive muffler which has always been the major limit on the GZ400/4000/4500 saws. So if you give the GZ4500 a muffler mod then all they've done is increase the weight to incorporate the oil tank in the casting.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2015)

I suspect you have a much stronger bias than I have - but that is hardly worth discussing, as we will never agree anyway.


----------



## lone wolf (May 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> I need a smaller saw than the MS362C for light work, and want to stay with Stihl. To me the MS241C makes the most sense, but I'll keep my 025 if it doesn't sell on eBay.


Get the 241 for small stuff and limbing you will love it. It aint no bucking saw keep that in mind.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> Get the 241 for small stuff and limbing you will love it. It aint no bucking saw keep that in mind.



Thanks, that's what I bought the MS362C for.


----------



## lone wolf (May 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Thanks, that's what I bought the MS362C for.


I tell you what when my back was killing me it was the only saw I could use without destroying myself. Big saws suck after 40 years with injuries.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2015)

Zenoah engines are VERY nice, and possibly strongest in class. However, the saw chassis they put them in are much more "plasticky" than a Husky XP or Stihl.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

Just got an email from eBay, my MS290 sold for asking price of $350! Now I just need the 025 to go.


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 26, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Zenoah engines are VERY nice, and possibly strongest in class. However, the saw chassis they put them in are much more "plasticky" than a Husky XP or Stihl.



In fact, the chassis is excellent. The top cover, choke lever and tiny kill switch are the things that betray its origins. Even the clutch cover is of at least the same standard used on some earlier XP saws. I see no colour mismatching. I'd dare say that if the top cover and switchgear were more familiar, fewer would have the criticisms they have of the 543. That's the only real issue I'd have with the saw if pushed on it. Price IS ridiculous really, but then again, my 576XPG runs around the $1450-1500 price point here for another comparison!


----------



## Chris-PA (May 26, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Zenoah engines are VERY nice, and possibly strongest in class. However, the saw chassis they put them in are much more "plasticky" than a Husky XP or Stihl.


There is more plastic in the chassis of some of their designs, but to me plastic is just another material with particular properties that make it more or less suitable for various purposes. I think the Zenoah designers got it right in their design of the GZ400/4000/4500, and put the plastic and the mag materials in the right places. The result is plenty strong and very light. The 543XP has more mag and less plastic than the GZ4500, but it weighs more, and about the only strength advantage would be the dual support brake handle.


----------



## Franny K (May 26, 2015)

Trailtrimmer said:


> If the saw is to compliment a 362 and the only reason for it is delimbing and lighter weight, I'd skip both the 241 and the 543xp.



Your user name is trail trimmer and it doesn't seem you are thinking along that line of service?

I think you are right, skip them both. Wait for the next version if new "pro" is what you want.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> There is more plastic in the chassis of some of their designs, but to me plastic is just another material with particular properties that make it more or less suitable for various purposes. I think the Zenoah designers got it right in their design of the GZ400/4000/4500, and put the plastic and the mag materials in the right places. The result is plenty strong and very light. The 543XP has more mag and less plastic than the GZ4500, but it weighs more, and about the only strength advantage would be the dual support brake handle.


Light weight is definitely their calling card, along with the great engine.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 26, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> The inboard clutch of the Stihl and Dolmar, doesn't make sense either, for well known reasons.


 Whats that ? Think I heard something about balance but I personally find the handling and weight configuration of small rear handled Huskies tend to ache my body when working chainsaws upward to 1/2 hour or so. Then when I set them down they fall over and I have to bend over farther to pick them up which doesn't do any thing to make the job easier and less painful. I much prefer inboard for ease of changing sprockets or servicing the clutch area. No special tools or impact needed, its a breeze in the woods or home with a screwdriver and pair of pliers or can do it with 1 or the other. I would go inboard over outboard any day if it came to that to decide which saw to buy.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 26, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> That alone is by far the best buy out there!!! Loose the cat and the weight difference is minor.
> 
> That alone is the main problem I see here. A bunch of freaks repeating what someone else before them stated with out any longer first hand experience. For me an actual highly experienced user like "mweba" stating his like for the saw has far more impact.
> 
> ...



well, that is my opinion and i didn't just repeat what i heard. IIRC i stated that opinion here on AS in another thread just a few days after the 543 came out on my phone while standing in front of a 543 at the dealer LOL. i don't care if it's a redmax. really don't at all. my gripe is the earthquake (redmax) feel to them. i really like the running shoe 550 and wish they had made the 543 similar but smaller. at what point does weight not matter though? if i'm running a rear handle i'll run a 550 and skip the smaller rear handles going right to a top handle. a 372 feels light to me LOL.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 26, 2015)

The 025 is compact and a very easy saw to work with and they are fairly snappy for what they are. I wouldn't get in a hurry to sell it. I keep 1 in my line up because it makes it makes life easier in a lot of my situations and easy and inexpensive to have along .


----------



## wyk (May 26, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> Further I see nothing wrong with Zenoah / Red Max. It is true that it isn't typical Husqvarna character, but I still have never heard of any defects here or in european forums. So I truely doubt you could go truely wrong with either. And if I understand correctly from mweba the japanese saw needs quite some time to run in.
> 
> 7



True, but if I were gonna get the Husky - I would get the Zenoah version for another 150 or so less. Then it becomes quite a savings over both the Husky and the Stihl, and starts to look very nice.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 26, 2015)

reindeer said:


> True, but if I were gonna get the Husky - I would get the Zenoah version for another 150 or so less. Then it becomes quite a savings over both the Husky and the Stihl, and starts to look very nice.


If only one new where?

7


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> If only one new where?
> 
> 7


Saw one on eBay, and there are several dealers near me. Jack's has it pretty cheap online. (GZ4500)


----------



## 7sleeper (May 26, 2015)

But the gz4500 is not the exact copy. There is a japanese thread where they have the identical japanese model in side by side view. If I recall corectly it is the GZ4300. 

Just found the pics. 







Already mentioned here in this thread. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/just-ordered-me-some-543xps.243429/page-3

7


----------



## HuskStihl (May 26, 2015)

Cope, I didn't want to say this in front of the boys, and I had hoped you were just kidding with the whole thing, but you're a Texan! You got no business shopping for some sort of teensy weedeater with a chainsaw attachment. Your limbing saw should be at least 85cc's, and go up from there!

Let those darn foreigners have their 16cc saws with 5 inch bars


----------



## M&Rtree (May 26, 2015)

How bout a Husqvarna 545? I've seen them from $389 to $430 new. With a 14 or 16" its a very lite saw.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> But the gz4500 is not the exact copy. There is a japanese thread where they have the identical japanese model in side by side view. If I recall corectly it is the GZ4300.
> 
> Just found the pics.
> 
> ...


 RedMax USA doesn't show a HGZ4300, just the 4500. Specs are awfully close to the 543.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

M&Rtree said:


> How bout a Husqvarna 545? I've seen them from $389 to $430 new. With a 14 or 16" its a very lite saw.



It's a 50cc saw, I'm looking for something in the 40cc range. If I wanted a 50cc I would just get an MS261. Remember I have an MS362C already.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Cope, I didn't want to say this in front of the boys, and I had hoped you were just kidding with the whole thing, but you're a Texan! You got no business shopping for some sort of teensy weedeater with a chainsaw attachment. Your limbing saw should be at least 85cc's, and go up from there!
> 
> Let those darn foreigners have their 16cc saws with 5 inch bars



I'm 67 going on 70 . The MS362C is the largest I want, but I can always use the 25" bar to limb if necessary.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> It's a 50cc saw, I'm looking for something in the 40cc range. If I wanted a 50cc I would just get an MS261. Remember I have an MS362C already.


I can barely tell the difference in weight between my 550 with a 16" and my 543 with a 16. Dang sure can tell the difference in power though.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 26, 2015)

Way lighter than a 362 also.


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2015)

I bought a 241 for myself at Christmas. I sold it. There just wasn't enough difference in weight of a 50cc saw, yet a marked difference in power. That is where the Redmax has an advantage the others do not.


----------



## David Young (May 26, 2015)

i only picked up a 543 and 545. i could not tell a difference in the weight but I liked the way the 545 felt better. I was impressed by the 545 when I ran one at work, nice smooth saw.
i know nothing about the 241 but honestly other than a lighter wallet what is the point of upgrading the 025 for a trim and limb saw. I know others will disagree but they light, have enough power and have been around for ever so parts are easy to find. 

I think it was a good call to get rid of the 290


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> It's a 50cc saw, I'm looking for something in the 40cc range. If I wanted a 50cc I would just get an MS261. Remember I have an MS362C already.



The MS261 isn't nearly as light and nimble as the 550xp. if that one is the alternative, I can understand why people buy the MS241 instead.


----------



## SawTroll (May 26, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> RedMax USA doesn't show a HGZ4300, just the 4500. Specs are awfully close to the 543.




Apart from color and shape of covers, the only differense a close comparison showed was a plastic chain catcher on the 4300 and a metal one on the 543xp. It may well be a production change between the compared saws though, not necessarily a lasting differense?
This was a while ago, so both were of very early production.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

Actually, I liked the 290, just didn't need it along with the 2362C. The 025 is definitely a good saw for what it is.


----------



## Cope1024 (May 26, 2015)

Brushwacker said:


> The 025 is compact and a very easy saw to work with and they are fairly snappy for what they are. I wouldn't get in a hurry to sell it. I keep 1 in my line up because it makes it makes life easier in a lot of my situations and easy and inexpensive to have along .



Thanks, after looking at several options, I ended the auction on the 025, and I am going to keep it. I appreciate all of the suggestions, and if anyone is in the market for a GZ4500, there's a new one on eBay for $325.


----------



## Franny K (May 26, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> I bought a 241 for myself at Christmas. I sold it. There just wasn't enough difference in weight of a 50cc saw, yet a marked difference in power. That is where the Redmax has an advantage the others do not.




It is kind of sad to see you post this. At one point when the only way to get one was to import a German made/assembled one you asked folks to send letters to Stihl USA asking them to import or produce them here. Pretty much that, I did so and they said they would not bring it to market here in the reply. I went and got a 251 to run the 7 tooth picco rim drive. Which is less advanced but a bigger bore on the same 30mm stroke. The same stroke on my 27cc Stihl gasoline drill by the way.


----------



## the GOAT (May 26, 2015)

026...You can always leave the second bar nut off to save weight.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 26, 2015)

the GOAT said:


> 026...You can always leave the second bar nut off to save weight.


I hear some guys get by just fine with one nut.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 26, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I hear some guys get by just fine with one nut.



i see what you did there LOL


----------



## blsnelling (May 26, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> I'd likely go with the 241 before the 543. With that said I sure like my little Dolmar 421.
> 
> View attachment 427012


Great little saw right there..


----------



## bowtechmadman (May 26, 2015)

I like my little Dolly 420 much better than my 543.


----------



## Brushwacker (May 27, 2015)

Whats the difference between the 420 and 421 ? I take it their both Dolmars ?
I am a scavenger, rarely buy new, Stihls are most popular and easiest to turn a dollar on, find parts for and I have less problems then most keeping them fine tuned, but I try different saws also . Have an 5100 s in my work line up I well like. I know of 1 Dolmar dealer about 25 mi and I think there is another the opposite direction a little less then that.
Red Max and some of the other saws mentioned, I have little clues to dealers or parts other then search the internet.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 27, 2015)

Brushwacker said:


> Whats the difference between the 420 and 421 ? I take it their both Dolmars ?
> ...


420 is the "old" model with 2.7hp and "old" style airfilter
421 is the second generation with 3hp and newly desigened airfilter

I am not sure what other internal parts are different but the engine is mainly identical. Both models have a cat. But remouving it if you want to is very easy. Personally I didn't! Why? Because I am, contrary to the norm here, never in such a hurry that I cannot spare a few seconds per day that I will be slower.... And further I do notice that the exhaust doesn't smell as strong!

I have a 420 and like it a lot! Actually I like so much that it is the only modern worksaw at my wifes parents place. I put it there last year and it is enough saw for general firewood duties, even though it is "only" the old model. If the occasional large problem tree comes up I still have a bunch of old stihl saws(040, 08, contra, etc.) there. But for more than 90% of the duties needed it is enough. Further it is one of the saws that my wife can and will start without a problem! It has a spring assisted easy start system like many modern saws today as standard. She doesn't like using them but will if needed. So if I am not there and she needs a saw, she has one!

7


----------



## woodhaven (May 27, 2015)

Just went and checked out the 543. Decent saw, but too expensive. $645.99 for it. The stihl is on sale now for $550 and is a real stihl, not another saw in stihl colors.


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2015)

woodhaven said:


> Just went and checked out the 543. Decent saw, but too expensive. $645.99 for it. The stihl is on sale now for $550 and is a real stihl, not another saw in stihl colors.


It's a $350 saw with a $650 tag!


----------



## Fishnuts2 (May 27, 2015)

I haven't had the chance to run a 543, but I did get to run a 241 and a Redmax awhile back. I'd be happy with any of them, but I gained a whole lot more respect for my $325 Dolmar 421. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanr2 (May 27, 2015)

This is a good read....
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/40cc-shoot-out.233295/


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2015)

I was on the hunt quite a few years ago now for the "best" <=9.5# saw. Most 40cc saws can't meet that weight requirement. The best built was a Jonsered 377?, and the strongest was a Ryobi version of the Redmax G400. Next in line was a Redmax 3800. I've always wanted to try a GZ4500. IMHO, there's simply no reason to use a 40cc saw that weighs nearly as much as a much more powerful 50cc saw. That's why I don't own a 241 or 420/421, as great of a saw as they are. To each their own though.


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/shindaiwa-377-modded-vs-redmas-3800.92040/


----------



## blsnelling (May 27, 2015)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/ms180-vs-ps-401-vs-g3800avs.82741/


----------



## Franny K (May 27, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> IMHO, there's simply no reason to use a 40cc saw that weighs nearly as much as a much more powerful 50cc saw.


The reason is if I recall correctly for oregon products, 1/4 chain up to 38cc 91 class 3/8lp up to 42cc. At least my reasoning. At what point in diameter does that much more powerful become significant. The amount of time cutting vs the amount of time to re position ones feet and body may not be as high as one suspects typing away.

Both of these this thread is about make the 300 hour epa rating for exhaust compliance. I suppose folks can put in ones that get less and have to use catalysts but keep in mind what is going on.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 27, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> well, that is my opinion and i didn't just repeat what i heard. IIRC i stated that opinion here on AS in another thread just a few days after the 543 came out on my phone while standing in front of a 543 at the dealer LOL. i don't care if it's a redmax. really don't at all. my gripe is the earthquake (redmax) feel to them. i really like the running shoe 550 and wish they had made the 543 similar but smaller. at what point does weight not matter though? if i'm running a rear handle i'll run a 550 and skip the smaller rear handles going right to a top handle. a 372 feels light to me LOL.


No offense meant.

7


----------



## wyk (May 28, 2015)

My take away from living in the 40cc world:

I currently have a ported 241CM - it pulls a lot like a 50cc saw, but still doesn't quite have the torque the 550 or 261 have. I like it, but if I didn't get it in a trade, I would have a 550xp or 261 now instead. It is a bit overbuilt with a lot of fiddly parts for a 40cc saw, if you ask me, and priced accordingly().

The Dolmar can be made to run, but without lathe work, I dunno how to get enough velocity in the transfers for it to have as strong a top end as other says. But it does pull like a train for a 40cc saw, and you get more of that ported ().

I do not own, but have ran, a few Shindaiwa 452/446 series chassis. The 500P is based on this chassis. It weighs about like a 241, though, and is of professional quality. But there is something about how the chassis handles that I like. If one falls in my lap, I'd be happy.

I can not respect Husky for rebadging the 543 and advertising it the way they are. It's just insulting. But the Zenoah offering looks nice, even if I haven't used it. A friend of mine has one and loves it.

I just spent a week in England doing arborist work. I usually am a forester and firewood hack. So this was a bit of an eye-opener for me. In the woods, I can usually wrestle with a 281, 044, etc etc for quite some time before I grow tired. But being in odd positions much of the day, and forever trying to avoid cutting the wrong things and making pretty pruning cuts in a huge garden on an estate outside of London has made me appreciate having a lighter, more agile saw(even if only by a pound or less). That day the 241CM made a lot of sense, and I was glad I had it. Hell, sometimes I willingly went with an MS171 instead, as it was a better option for the task.


----------



## SawTroll (May 28, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> well, that is my opinion and i didn't just repeat what i heard. IIRC i stated that opinion here on AS in another thread just a few days after the 543 came out on my phone while standing in front of a 543 at the dealer LOL. i don't care if it's a redmax. really don't at all.* my gripe is the earthquake (redmax) feel to them. i really like the running shoe 550 and wish they had made the 543 similar but smaller*. at what point does weight not matter though? if i'm running a rear handle i'll run a 550 and skip the smaller rear handles going right to a top handle. a 372 feels light to me LOL.



 *Exactly* - that was my immediate reaction as well!

There is more though, in the same direction, when you look into details like AV, tank caps, lack of AT, and controls. Performance also is a little disappointing, I had hoped that it at least was on level with the ol' 242xp, but not so.

In my book, the 543 doesn't deserve the xp designation - it would have been OK if they didn't put that on it.


----------



## Chris-PA (May 28, 2015)

In a sense there is agreement on the 543XP. The things I like about the G3800 and GZ400/4000/4500 chassis (as well as the Earthquake copy) are things others don't like, which are mainly associated with the extremely low weight. By making a half-step towards the construction style and pricing of Husqvarna, they've got a saw that is heavier and has lost some of the appeal to those like me that liked the earlier design, but still does not satisfy those that want a Husqvarna. 

They should have put AT on a GZ4000/4500 and maybe that offset bore center, plus a second support for the brake handle, and kept it a RedMax. But that would have maintained the situation where Husqvarna didn't have a small saw that could touch a RedMax, so I suppose it was unacceptable.


----------



## M&Rtree (May 28, 2015)

There will never be another 242xp. I do like the 543 but its just to much money. I also like the cs400 with the muffler modded. The gz4000 was nice I used but I've never owned one.


----------



## Big_Wood (May 28, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> In a sense there is agreement on the 543XP. The things I like about the G3800 and GZ400/4000/4500 chassis (as well as the Earthquake copy) are things others don't like, which are mainly associated with the extremely low weight. By making a half-step towards the construction style and pricing of Husqvarna, they've got a saw that is heavier and has lost some of the appeal to those like me that liked the earlier design, but still does not satisfy those that want a Husqvarna.
> 
> They should have put AT on a GZ4000/4500 and maybe that offset bore center, plus a second support for the brake handle, and kept it a RedMax. But that would have maintained the situation where Husqvarna didn't have a small saw that could touch a RedMax, so I suppose it was unacceptable.



I have to assume you really really really like zenoah/redmax. Perhaps even more then I like husqvarna  no worries though. I don't hold nothing against ya. 
I do in fact like the earthquake, I really do. I just don't like it $600 worth. I like the $40 ones LOL


----------



## 7sleeper (May 28, 2015)

But if we come back to the topic of copied saws, why on earth did the chinese choose a zenoah model, when all other brands seem to be so much superior... 
I mean there is the stihl 024/240 or husqbarna 242xp laying out there for grabs, but no out comes a japanese copy....
I mean one get's the impression they are doing something stupid if we go by general consens here.

7


----------



## blsnelling (May 28, 2015)

Like I said before, I have found the Redmax/Zenoah engines to be the strongest performers in their class.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 28, 2015)

blsnelling said:


> Like I said before, I have found the Redmax/Zenoah engines to be the strongest performers in their class.


High Brad,

I am sorry but by the consensus here you have no idea whatsoever you are talking about....



7


----------



## ArcticOverland (May 28, 2015)




----------



## KG441c (May 28, 2015)

I ported my 241c the other day. Deleted base gasket and cut squish to .020, blended quad intake , and set exhaust timing and transfers. Its a mean little saw with an 8 pin and ps chain!! Sorry no videos yet


----------



## Chris-PA (May 28, 2015)

7sleeper said:


> But if we come back to the topic of copied saws, why on earth did the chinese choose a zenoah model, when all other brands seem to be so much superior...
> I mean there is the stihl 024/240 or husqbarna 242xp laying out there for grabs, but no out comes a japanese copy....
> I mean one get's the impression they are doing something stupid if we go by general consens here.
> 
> 7


I think they were crazy like a fox!

A lot of comments assume the Chinese clones are all unauthorized copies, but I never believed that in all cases. The Earthquakes have been sold by major retailers - do people really think these large corporations would have exposed themselves by selling stolen versions of a design owned by Husqvarna? Sears sells one of the 45cc Chinese clones of the G5000 family. Zenoah sold the GZ4000 and the Chinese made GZ400. They sell the G621 and the G6200 which are mostly identical ( http://www.zenoah.co.jp/int/products/chainsaws/ ), and I'll bet the G6200 is the same saw as my clone ( http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/porting-a-chinese-g621-clone.253359/ ). Clearly Jenn Feng in Taiwan had an agreement to make saws based on Zenoah designs (but somewhat different).

So my bet is these are in part production agreements with Zenoah from before the sale to Husqvarna, motivated by an attempt to gain market share and production volume. The result is that they now pump out huge volumes of some very good designs, with varying parts and assembly quality.


----------



## the GOAT (May 28, 2015)

Chris-PA said:


> I think they were crazy like a fox!
> 
> A lot of comments assume the Chinese clones are all unauthorized copies, but I never believed that in all cases. The Earthquakes have been sold by major retailers - do people really think these large corporations would have exposed themselves by selling stolen versions of a design owned by Husqvarna? Sears sells one of the 45cc Chinese clones of the G5000 family. Zenoah sold the GZ4000 and the Chinese made GZ400. They sell the G621 and the G6200 which are mostly identical ( http://www.zenoah.co.jp/int/products/chainsaws/ ), and I'll bet the G6200 is the same saw as my clone ( http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/porting-a-chinese-g621-clone.253359/ ). Clearly Jenn Feng in Taiwan had an agreement to make saws based on Zenoah designs (but somewhat different).
> 
> So my bet is these are in part production agreements with Zenoah from before the sale to Husqvarna, motivated by an attempt to gain market share and production volume. The result is that they now pump out huge volumes of some very good designs, with varying parts and assembly quality.


AS has no need for logic like that.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 28, 2015)

I think part of the problem people have, is the fact some just look at the numbers on paper, but never actually have any first hand experience to back up their opinions. Others make the assumption everyone wants their saw ported. 

I've owned and own several small saw ms211, 3410, 241 and I have a variety of 50cc saw. For some reason I pick up the 241 an awful lot. There's more to it than numbers on paper. Real world use and feel, means more than numbers, or how the saw runs after porting. Let's be honest, some of us have become elitists.


----------



## HuskStihl (May 28, 2015)

Just because I like having 85-94 cc's of ported Swedish magnesium spinning a crazy-sharp chain around a Sugi bar to do a job any box store 30cc saw could do does not make me an elitist. It means I have a disease.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 28, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Just because I like having 85-94 cc's of ported Swedish magnesium spinning a crazy-sharp chain around a Sugi bar to do a job any box store 30cc saw could do does not make me an elitist. It means I have a disease.


Or it means you're young and dumb. If a 30cc saw can accomplish the task, wasting time with anything else is simply foolish. 

Now I understand playing around cutting cookies and whatnot, but when it comes to actually accomplishing a task, the less stress on the body the better. Have fun cutting twigs with your 90cc saws now, as your body will pay the price for your stupidity later.[emoji6]


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> I think part of the problem people have, is the fact some just look at the numbers on paper, but never actually have any first hand experience to back up their opinions. Others make the assumption everyone wants their saw ported.
> 
> I've owned and own several small saw ms211, 3410, 241 and I have a variety of 50cc saw. For some reason I pick up the 241 an awful lot. There's more to it than numbers on paper. Real world use and feel, means more than numbers, or how the saw runs after porting. Let's be honest, some of us have become elitists.


The 241 is my go to saw I have a bad lower back. The bigger saws dont come out until we need them.


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Or it means you're young and dumb. If a 30cc saw can accomplish the task, wasting time with anything else is simply foolish.
> 
> Now I understand playing around cutting cookies and whatnot, but when it comes to actually accomplishing a task, the less stress on the body the better. Have fun cutting twigs with your 90cc saws now, as your body will pay the price for your stupidity later.[emoji6]


40 years of it and I can attest to the fact that Andy is right. Try pullstarting them SOB's with an injured hand


----------



## Cope1024 (May 29, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> 40 years of it and I can attest to the fact that Andy is right. Try pullstarting them SOB's with an injured hand



Or with a bad shoulder.


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Or with a bad shoulder.


I know what you mean right now I have a smashed finger but I still work I just have to work around it. That 241 is so cool I am thinking about getting one more possibly.


----------



## Andyshine77 (May 29, 2015)

Cope1024 said:


> Or with a bad shoulder.


Or after hernia surgery.


----------



## KenJax Tree (May 29, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Or it means you're young and dumb. If a 30cc saw can accomplish the task, wasting time with anything else is simply foolish.
> 
> Now I understand playing around cutting cookies and whatnot, but when it comes to actually accomplishing a task, the less stress on the body the better. Have fun cutting twigs with your 90cc saws now, as your body will pay the price for your stupidity later.[emoji6]


AS does not need that kind of logical thinking.


----------



## lone wolf (May 29, 2015)

Andyshine77 said:


> Or after hernia surgery.


That will slow you down for a good while.


----------



## 503mckinney (Jan 25, 2021)

maulhead said:


> 241 & 362 make a nice combo...
> 
> View attachment 426947



Yes they do. I actually have the same setup and its a perfect combo. Sure hate they stopped selling the 241 here in USA


----------

